# ~~~~ROLL TIDE~~~~



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

WE ARE SEC CHAMPS !!! NOW ITS TIME FOR THE NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP!! ~~~~ROLL TIDE~~~~:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

OH YEAH


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good game


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Heck of a game. Now hopefully Texas will get beat so Bama will have some competition in the National Championship game.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I really liked that game it made me some money. ROLL TIDE. Did you see Tebow crying after the game that was funny.


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

yea he was crying ! was he crying cause they got beaten so bad or was it cause this is his last year as qb ??? hhmmmm :haha:


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Lets go texas!!!!! Hook em


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Texas looks horrible, maybe they have been preparing for the SEC this past week. It's sad but when Bama and Texas meet it's going to be ugly. Bama will hang 40 points on them easily.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

stop dreaming masher. meet me in chat


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Care to wager....?


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

i would so wager it.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so Happy today......GO BAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I'm excited. I kinda wish FL would have kept up better in the second half. Don't get me wrong I love to see bama just DOMinate teams like that but, it makes for not as exciting watching lol

Anyone want to buy me ticks to passadena???? :rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Let's do it Jon, I'm in.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Shoot I'd have to take out a loan to go!


----------

